# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech G расширяет сотрудничество с передовыми киберспортивными командами

## Labs

Команды Cloud9 и Team SoloMid продолжают использовать на соревнованиях гарнитуры, мыши, клавиатуры и игровые поверхности исключительно Logitech G 

Компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI), мировой лидер по разработке инновационных гейминговых устройств, сообщает о решении двух передовых Северо-Американских профессиональных игровых организаций продолжать использовать исключительно оборудование Logitech G в текущем году. 

Киберспортсмены из Cloud9 и Team SoloMid будут предоставлять рекомендации по дизайну и делиться эксклюзивными отзывами об опыте использования продуктов до их выхода на рынок. Кроме того, во время игровых турниров члены команд планируют продолжать использовать разнообразные устройства из линейки Logitech G, а именно мыши, клавиатуры, наушники и игровые ковры. 

 «Киберспорт продолжает активно развиваться и занимает ключевую позицию в сфере игровой периферии для ПК, - говорит генеральный менеджер линейки Logitech gaming Юджеш Десай. – Нам повезло работать с одними из лучших про-геймеров во всем мире. Совместными усилиями мы имеем все шансы создать первоклассный игровой механизм на планете». 

Команды Cloud9 включают 45 игроков по Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (CS: GO), Dota 2, Halo, Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm, League of Legends (LoL), Smite and Super Smash Bros. Melee. В прошлом году команда LоL заняла первое место в Лиге чемпионата серии (LCS) Spring 2014.

«Мы очень рады вновь сотрудничать с Logitech G»,- сказал Джек Этьен, владелец Cloud9. – Команда Logitech G сыграла важнейшую роль в достижении нами успеха и профессионального роста, предоставив нам тренировочные базы и оснастив лучшими игровыми устройствами - Logitech G дал нам все преимущества, необходимые для победы».

Команда TSM, которая состоит из 13 игроков и является самым популярным в мире составом по игре в League of Legends, недавно сформировала команды по  Hearthstone и CS:GO. Сезон 2014 был исключительным для TSM, команда вошла в состав Топ-10 во время LoL World Finals и заняла первое место в LCS Summer 2014. Команда планирует сохранить за собой лидирующие позиции и в этом сезоне.

«Я очень горжусь возможностью снова работать с Logitech G, так как их вклад в успешное развитие нашей команды был чрезвычайно велик в прошлом сезоне, - говорит Энди Дин, владелец Team SoloMid. - Они не только вооружали нас лучшим «железом» для соревнований, но и поддерживали на протяжении всего 2014 года. Я особенно рад продолжению нашего сотрудничества, потому что в Logitech G верят в наши цели и хотят помочь нам в их достижении».

Чтобы узнать больше о киберспортивных командах, спонсором которых выступает Logitech, а также следить за их участием в соревнованиях по CS:GO, Dota 2, Halo, Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm, League of Legends, Super Smash Bros. Melee и других киберспортивных турнирах, посетите https://www.facebook.com/logitechgaming и https://twitter.com/LogitechG

----------

